# will minor drug offence prevent a resident/permanent visa??????



## onlyme (Jun 19, 2008)

hi, me and 2 friends want to move to australia, 1 of them got caught with 1 gram of cocaine and the other with 2 grams, they both got done for possession of a class A drug and it was about 6 yrs ago and have never been in any other trouble before or after!
will this stop them getting a resident/permanent visa???
any help would be much appreciated as they are my life long friends and i would really love to go with them no matter what they have done in the past!
thanks for any help


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

TBH I have no idea. I've tried to check on the net and can't find anything. I'd suggest you contact a migration agent. There are 2 agents who occasionally post on here (Alan Collett and Liana Allen) and you can either PM or email them. 

Or contact another agent....but definitely get expert advice.

Dolly


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

There's no simple answer as each case is different however, if your 2 friends didn't go to jail for more than 12 months then it shouldn't be a problem. 

It's all about 'character'. Normally (remember each case is different) an offense that didn't result in jail time of +12months will not fail a character test. There obtaining a visa would be possible if all other aspects of the process were meet.

If they did serve a jail time of 12 months or more than it becomes difficult, you have to prove their character and this can become hard and delicate.

To give you a definite answer they would need to sit down with an agent.

My advice would be to use an agent to assist with your friends application.

Good luck to the 3 of you


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi guys,
now this has got me thinking!!!!!
My question is;
does a criminal conviction, with prison sentencing over 12 months, prevent ANY entry into Oz? Even as a short stay visitor?
I ask because i have a relative with such a situation, but not drug related!
Would he not be able to visit me when i go to Oz?
Cheers
Jane


----------



## onlyme (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far.
Neither of them went to prison, but, they did get done for possession which i know the police hold a record for. Surely the australian goverment could find this out in the police clearance and would not want anyone associated with a class A drug be able to live in the country??


----------



## onlyme (Jun 19, 2008)

oh yeah....i too can't find anything on the net about this!!!!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Almost certainly they would!

Here in the uk, the CRB check just about everything, especially if you are in the health business, right down to traffic offences! 
It's best to be honest, come clean and i guess, as stated, individual cases are looked at on their own merits.

Try watching Nothing to Declare, you would be amazed what these guys can find out!!!!
J


----------



## pete.c (Jun 10, 2008)

onlyme said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> Neither of them went to prison, but, they did get done for possession which i know the police hold a record for. Surely the australian goverment could find this out in the police clearance and would not want anyone associated with a class A drug be able to live in the country??


just make sure that they declare it and don't try an d hide it because Australia will find out and they like honest people. Lie and your chances decrease greatly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi guys, sorry to bust in on your wee gab here, but from what we discovered on our hellish but so worth it road to finally receiving our visas, is that ANY drugs convictions is a visa rejection, but i'm not sure about holiday, student or similar visas, i only know for sure that any sort of permanent residency visas regarding drugs convictions is a big no no.

Regarding prison, depending on what you were banged up for obviously , you can still get a visa as long as you haven't been to prison more that twice in some cases believe it or not!!!


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

*12 months prison sentence*

In reply to Northern Mover: 

Yes a conviction of 12 months or more would automatically prevent the visa applicant from being able to enter Australia. Irrespective of the visa class. However a visa application can be lodged and you can make a special submission for the general exclusion rule to be waived.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Thanks V,
it's not a huge issue, but it was something not considered. Fortunately, the relative in question is scared of spiders, so maybe he wont want to come anyway!!!

Scottishcelt;
NO, don't say it; not every scouser has a family member with a criminal record; most of us, but not all. LOL


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

hey n.m i'm saying nothing, my lips are firmly sealed! same goes for us Scots too!

Hey the only reason i joke about scousers is i lived in Torquay, Devon for 10 years and the place is hoaching with scousers and us Jocks, so you tend to stick together and battle it out with the southern softies lol.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

SC,
no offence mate, joshing ya!!!
I lived in the cotswolds for almost 3 years
I reckon we lot stick together cos the softie shandy drinkers can't talk proper moiii luvveerrrr


----------



## LetMeIn (Jun 21, 2008)

NM please can you give more information about the "spider situation"????? I hate spiders!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

There is no spider situation. Really. PLEASE PLEASE do not google "spiders in Australia" it's pure fear-mongering LOL you'll end up regretting it (see ScottishCelts hehe)

There are spiders here  And some are big and ugly and some are poisonous and some are lethal, but that's the case pretty much everywhere.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Let me in......
Tiff is right, the spiders are no big deal, really......
and you would only panic if you read up on them!!!!
I saw 1 spider when i was there; it was big and flat and harmless. It was no more dangerous than the ones in the uk.
There are chemical ways of ridding the house of them, but to be honest, spiders keep flies away! and moths, which really freak me out
I have heard that some of them can give a nasty bite; but tbh, most are not deadly, and anyhoodle, would you deliberately get close enough to 1 to let it nibble? Me neither
Take Care
Jane


----------



## onlyme (Jun 19, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> TBH I have no idea. I've tried to check on the net and can't find anything. I'd suggest you contact a migration agent. There are 2 agents who occasionally post on here (Alan Collett and Liana Allen) and you can either PM or email them.
> 
> ...


hi dolly, i have been trying to contact an agent on here and i can't seem to figure out how to!! if it's not too much trouble could you tell me how to do it please? cheers!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

onlyme said:


> hi dolly, i have been trying to contact an agent on here and i can't seem to figure out how to!! if it's not too much trouble could you tell me how to do it please? cheers!


Watcha,

You can either go to the members list at the top of the forum page, find their name, click on their name and on the right hand side of the page you'll see Contact Info so click either private message or email.

or

find a post of theirs, click on their name and then a menu will come up giving you the option to PM/email.

Easy peasey......

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

LetMeIn said:


> NM please can you give more information about the "spider situation"????? I hate spiders!


Hi LetMeIn, mm everything Tiffany says if true! I have done squillions of research on the pesky crettins as i am your number one big scaredy pants! Anyway after nearly giving myself a corony i came to the conclusion that they were there first and if we want to live there we have to live WITH them and the biggest and bestest; no matter how big or nasty they are they will not stop me from moving there, so that's what basically the research ends at. Sure there's no harm, if not good, in looking at them to figure out which one is which but if you want to live in Oz so much then don't bother and move there and deal with it!

Better said that done as i'm not there yet (banks fault) - can't sell the house!

To be honest i am more worried about doing the flights with 3 kids under ten! aaarrrggghhh


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> To be honest i am more worried about doing the flights with 3 kids under ten! aaarrrggghhh


Now THAT's scary!


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

PAH, SC.......I got TEENAGERS
Thank the Lord for in-flight entertainment; Virgin flight was great, movies, games, music........and surprisingly ok flight food!!!
Still no luck selling my place either........ getting anxious
Jane


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

northern mover said:


> PAH, SC.......I got TEENAGERS
> Thank the Lord for in-flight entertainment; Virgin flight was great, movies, games, music........and surprisingly ok flight food!!!
> Still no luck selling my place either........ getting anxious
> Jane


On our reccie trip a couple of years ago we got our two sons a new gameboy advance each. They were given them when we were on the plane. T'was a long flight and they were entertained the whole flight.

The inflight entertainment is brilliant too...plus the movies.

Anyone with babies/toddlers need a medal. It's extremely hard work with little 'uns.

Dolly


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

I am just reading Richard Branson's autobiography - that would be a great read on a Virgin flight! Anyway, having read over his fiasco with BA, I would never fly with BA. On principle.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

SOMV said:


> I am just reading Richard Branson's autobiography - that would be a great read on a Virgin flight! Anyway, having read over his fiasco with BA, I would never fly with BA. On principle.


I have a friend who is a BA flight attendent...I'd never fly with them (I'll leave it at that!!!  )

Dolly


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Not knocking anyone with toddlers, blimey; ive been there; glad not to go back

Are BA THAT bad? I was gonna use them to fly from here to there, even with the Heathrow debacle; maybe not then!


----------



## stoneyboycool (Feb 23, 2011)

*Drug Caution*

I'm hoping to immigrate to Australia within 5 yrs. However I have a caution from 2008 for a very small amount of class A drug. 

As its only a caution, will that make it better for getting a visa/residency visa?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Mainly you need to declare it as part of your visa application. If instead you are getting a visa on arrival I would contact the Embassy/Consulate before travelling to see if you need to use a visa application and get a visa in your PP before travelling or can use the form when you arrive and explain to the Immi officer. 



stoneyboycool said:


> I'm hoping to immigrate to Australia within 5 yrs. However I have a caution from 2008 for a very small amount of class A drug.
> 
> As its only a caution, will that make it better for getting a visa/residency visa?


----------



## Kennel (Apr 22, 2015)

*drug caution*

Hello, about 5 years ago i was given a simple caution for offering to supply class a drugs. I was never found with any in possession on me - as the police report will show - just simply asked an undercover with absolutely no intent to supply. Just simply being an absolute drunken idiot at a festival who had lost his wallet. In the next coming years I am hoping to emigrate to NZ or Aus I have just completed a masters degree in development and was wondering what experience people have had with old dug cautions and residency. I have a number of character references and was only 19 when it happened. Any help would be great


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Kennel said:


> Hello, about 5 years ago i was given a simple caution for offering to supply class a drugs. I was never found with any in possession on me - as the police report will show - just simply asked an undercover with absolutely no intent to supply. Just simply being an absolute drunken idiot at a festival who had lost his wallet. In the next coming years I am hoping to emigrate to NZ or Aus I have just completed a masters degree in development and was wondering what experience people have had with old dug cautions and residency. I have a number of character references and was only 19 when it happened. Any help would be great


We have enough drug addicted people in OZ. We don't need more. The case officer will find it out and ban you for the next 10 years!


----------



## Kennel (Apr 22, 2015)

I never intended to actually provide anyone with anything, I have never dealt drugs in my life. Thanks for the helpful post depende


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

depende said:


> We have enough drug addicted people in OZ. We don't need more. The case officer will find it out and ban you for the next 10 years!


That's rude and insensitive. Please read the forum guidelines.


----------



## Kennel (Apr 22, 2015)

Rameshkd, you seem a rational ndividual; do you think this would completely stop me from migrating in the distant future? Im a completely different person from then


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

To my knowledge as caution is not conviction. It's not recorded in any official documents, hence it should never show up on your character check. Still suggest check with a qualified migration agent. In the meantime, read below.

You will not pass the character test if


----------

